# Allow myself to introduce... myself.



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey all - anyone from NS and K-V-R should recognise - but for those that don't...

I'm Alan Lastufka, sample library developer for the Lastufka Libraries (LastLibs.com), a musician of 7 years (guitar, piano) and avid forums surfer.

I have met a gang of great folks online and hope to continue to do so here. So, enough about me - time to go read your guys' intros...


----------



## todo10 (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome to VI Control!

Looking forward to seeing you around - and very impressive library you've created!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 22, 2004)

admin said:


> ...very impressive library you've created!



Thanks! Hope the forums here take off for ya - some nice categories... just need members to spread the word!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep - for now we'll just have a little house party and wait for the rest of the clan to arrive.

Oh, and howdy Alan!


----------

